# Snowboarders on twitter



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I use my twitter for mosty work related stuff but I'll gladly add anybody... followed.

http://www.twitter.com/edoswald


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

right on. followed you back.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

http://twitter.com/UnicornLoveMike


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Use mine mostly for work too...nerd nerd nerd  twitter.com/maggierust 
And if anybody wants to follow an international art fair in Toronto, my other personality twitter.com/arttoronto


----------

